# Haitian Ragout



## u84six (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for traditional Haitian Ragout? It's one of the best dishes I've ever had and there a no restaurants in the area.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good evening,

I am sure where you are from however, there is a popular and fabulous Haitian restaurant in South Miami Beach, Florida called TAP TAP ( on 5th Street ). My parents used to have a winter condominium close by and so when I would visit them, I would explore the restaurant scene of South Beach.

Perhaps you could contact the couple that own it.

Another suggestion: due to the earthquake of 2010 and all the problems they have on their island, the Tourism Board of Haiti could be a good source of information on their gastronomy. With the assistance of the U.N. and other European ONGS ( non profit organizations ) they are trying very hard to " re-vamp " the island for tourism, I had been told by a dear friend who works for UME, the Spanish Military Section of Airforce and Rescue Workers.


----------



## u84six (Dec 7, 2011)

Interesting suggestions... and quite good. Thanks!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. It just came to me ... TAP TAP was alot of fun, and I am very adventurous gastronomically.

Let me know how it works out.

Do some research online too ... Creole perhaps ? Criolla ? Caribbean ---


----------

